# Will you always be a gamer?



## ian

On an episode of "good game" they did a segment on older people who were into gaming. My question is, if you are seriously into gaming, do you think you will always play video games, or do you think it is something you will grow out of?
I know where cartoons are concerned, If southpark is still on, I will be watching it till the day I die, I will never grow out of watching it.


----------



## hermeslyre

I dunno. I used to be a huge gamer, not so much anymore. I mean I'm really looking forward to a multitude of games, but I've noticed that gaming isn't what it used to be. Maybe It's just fond memories amplified from when I was younger, but I just don't enjoy the hobby as much as I used to. 

That said, Spore and project offset FTW.


----------



## Calibretto

I don't think the gaming industry will ever die down so yes, I will be a gamer for the rest of my life.


----------



## MixedLogik

I'll grow out of gaming, Just like my dad and everyone before him lol... I probably will mature so I will find something else more satisfying.


----------



## MBRman

I'm 42 and still very much enjoy gaming...been playing since Duke Nukem' 3D first came out.

MBR


----------



## ian

MBRman said:


> I'm 42 and still very much enjoy gaming...been playing since Duke Nukem' 3D first came out.
> 
> MBR


This is where gaming all started for me.





from 
http://www.wired.com/gaming/gamingr...7/05/gallery_game_history?slide=5&slideView=7
I did not have a console like that, it was a cheaper rip off console which came out later, but it was played on a black and white tv, and it only had two games. One was pong like in the picture, and the other one involved a white dot floating around the screen and you had to shoot it with a gun. I don't think I had played any computer game more than that. 
Then when the atari 2600 came out, thats when things really started to take off.


----------



## Ramodkk

I think I'll always be a gamer, yep. 



MBRman said:


> I'm 42 and still very much enjoy gaming...been playing since Duke Nukem' 3D first came out.
> 
> MBR



Duke Nukem FTW!!!


----------



## mep916

I'll always play video games, even though I'm not as good, and will probably never be as good as I used to be.


----------



## tlarkin

The older I get the less I play, and if a game bores me I don't finish them anymore.  I think that the gaming industry is for the most part one rehash after another but every now and then some game will come and redefine gaming in a new way and I will enjoy the title.


----------



## zaroba

will probably always play games.
don't see why i'd ever stop.


----------



## Motoxrdude

eh, games are fun here and there when i'm bored, but i'm sure eventually i will grow out of it.


----------



## elitehacker

I don't think I will grow out of it, the gaming landscape is always evolving, I will be a gamer for LIFE.


----------



## shenry

I know that I will still like gaming but eventually I will have more important things to do and might not have enough time for it. This I'm sad to say, so I'll live it up now while I can!


----------



## Rudster816

ill game throughout my whole life, although i want to become an Army Ranger\Delta Force Op, so i doubt ill have much time\be in a position to game. ill never "grow out of it", or at least i dont think so. who can be for sure?


----------



## BluePlum

rudster ypur avatar is my mobile phone picture but mine moves


----------



## koOp

My God Man dont jinx it  Once a gamer always a gamer


----------



## Geoff

I grew out of gaming for a year or so right after high school, and I started selling all my components and buy cheap ones since I didn't believe having high end parts was worth it.  Now I am back into gaming


----------



## BluePlum

i guess you wish u hadnt sold those parts now?


----------



## Geoff

BluePlum said:


> i guess you wish u hadnt sold those parts now?


Nope, I am always selling parts and buying new things


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];875363 said:
			
		

> I grew out of gaming for a year or so right after high school, and I started selling all my components and buy cheap ones since I didn't believe having high end parts was worth it.  Now I am back into gaming



I'm in the same boat as you. Just sold my gaming comp and bought a laptop, but now i want a gaming comp again.


----------



## JLV2k5

i can only hope i will keep gaming


----------



## Gogey

Im 14 now, and with the recent innovations, I cant see myself quitting being a gamer anytime soon, its just too much fun.  maybe once I get a full time job that might change, but I really hope it doesnt 

And omega, gimme your monees, I want to be able to afford those things :X


----------



## TFT

I was so into gaming at one time that I had no time to eat, no time to talk and no time to socialise, my life revolved around the computer. Never bought or played a game since other than visit those on Flash sites.


----------



## The_Beast

Yeah I think I'll be gameing for a long time


----------



## newguy5

i was into gaming a lot in college.  a lot.  couldn't get enough of it.  totally grew out of it for about 5 years.  now that i have a real job i decided to build a decent computer since i had money and i would buy some games and give it another shot.

i'm having a hard time getting back into it.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

There needs to be a 'depends' option because, quite possibly, there will be a time where I may not have the money nor the time to play and if my 'dry spell' is long enough, I might lose interest altogether.


----------



## GameMaster

Well, I won't be a gamer. I was gaming for 3 years, since I was 11, and couple of months ago, I started to prefer internet and computing more than gaming. Although, I like playing games, so ...really depends!


----------



## Gareth

Same here, I have a high end rig, but I don't game a lot, but when I do feel like gaming, its nice to know its there. I mainly browse the web.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I've been playing games my whole life and expect to keep playing them forever....


----------



## OvenMaster

Garethman!!` said:


> I don't game a lot, but when I do feel like gaming, its nice to know its there. I mainly browse the web.



Sounds good. I'm going to be 49 and I will still play Tropico, Max Payne, Bloodrayne2, and Serious Sam every so often to kill time and relax. I don't have the money to upgrade my dinosaur, but what I have works fine for me.


----------



## Ambushed

Yeh, gamer for life


----------



## skidude

Of course I will, it is one of the staples of my generation and it will be with me until I die.


----------



## Cromewell

You'll have to pry the games out of my cold dead hands 

I know a guy who is about 70, he sitll plays games all the time.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Games for life.

It also helps a lot that the person I'm with is also a gamer, no pressure from them to stop if they wanted me to.


----------



## JLV2k5

gamer for life


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Cromewell said:


> You'll have to pry the games out of my cold dead hands
> 
> I know a guy who is about 70, he sitll plays games all the time.



Yea, I'm gonna be the oldest member of MLG someday, lol. 75 and still going to LAN parties...


----------



## JLV2k5

I love the decisive results.


----------



## HumanMage

I will always see myself as a gamer. Maybe not as hardcore as in my younger days but I will still love playing them. I can't wait for the day to come when I build my own computer and am able to play Starcraft II...My GPA might fall drastically that semester.


----------



## tlarkin

HumanMage said:


> I will always see myself as a gamer. Maybe not as hardcore as in my younger days but I will still love playing them. I can't wait for the day to come when I build my own computer and am able to play Starcraft II...My GPA might fall drastically that semester.



Yeah this is what I am talking about.  Star craft 2 and Fallout 3.  These games I am very hyped about.  The newest, latest FPS, not so much these days.  Then again I was playing Doom II death matches when I was in highschool.  Its not that I don't like the FPS genre, I just feel that it is no longer that innovative.


----------



## patrickv

tlarkin said:


> The older I get the less I play, and if a game bores me I don't finish them anymore.  I think that the gaming industry is for the most part one rehash after another but every now and then some game will come and redefine gaming in a new way and I will enjoy the title.



yes agreed, i find it kinda strange nowadays i have no interest in gaming or whatsoever, i do play small flash games in browsers and some old consoles but for like 10 mins only.
but i did enjoyed my gaming years from 8 years old (still playing the old atari) to 20 (gamecube), am gonna be 22 in a few weeks and the interest is already gone


----------



## JLV2k5

gamers ftw


----------



## patrickv

my gaming age

*Atari *->*Original Gameboy*->*Sega Master system*,8bit, P, alex kidd and his big fat head) + *game gear*->*Sega Genesis* (broke like 2months or so)-->*Sega Megadrive* + my good old *Sega CD*,::holla at the days of golden axe and Bare knuckle & Knuckles Chaotix::--> *Nintendo64*, woot Mario 64,Yoshi's Story,mario kart and Mace : the Dark Age-->*PS1* (crash kart racing,i miss you)-->*Sega dreamcast*,sonic Adventure, trying his best to lure me to play his games -->*Ps2*-->*Gamecube*,ah Windwaker, *the BEST GAME EVER*-->*Xbox* (boy i enjoyed that console as hell, due to the fact that mine was chipped -Evox- and able to copy game on the hard drives, *JUST CAUSE* the best game ever....... and now

no consoles at all, only a PC

the idea of buying a 360 is there due to the fact that i love Colin McRae Rally, but nah, no more games for me


----------



## Cromewell

> Yeah this is what I am talking about. Star craft 2 and Fallout 3.


Fallout 3 at least  I play FPS occasionally but I was never really big on them.

I'm a big fan of most of the Zelda series (there's a couple I don't really care for), I used to like the Final Fantasy series...I suppose I still do but it's nothing like it was.

I think there will always be at least one game I like that's reasonably new but there's always a whole slew of ones I hate.


----------



## Shady

Those 2 games were my gate to gaming.... And I will never quit gaming.


----------



## patrickv

Shady said:


>



where did i play this version of Prince of Persia ?
Snes ? i don't remember but it was a cool game


----------



## DCIScouts

The amount I game will most definitely fall off as I continue to grow older and have more responsibilities (i.e. getting married, having kids, etc...).  But to some degree I will be gaming as long as my body allows for it to happen...


----------



## Pc_Pimp

I dont think i'll ever totally grow out of gaming but probably get to were i wont game as much. I guess it depends on if good games that i'm interested in playing keep coming out.


----------



## kof2000

i'll try to quit gaming before i'm pass 30 lolz.


----------



## diduknowthat

I'll probably always play games, just different types of games and for different amount of time.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

heck yea i will always be a gamer but only FPS game types


----------



## kof2000

yeah lets see some 80 yr old guy game like that dbz tenkaiechi commercial.  OHHHHHH CRAMP OH! OH WHAT?!?!? :d


WATCH --->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uz2igjzMpY


----------



## Gamepsyched

I will be gaming until i take that dirt nap as long as good game titles keep releasing.


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Gamepsyched said:


> I will be gaming until i take that dirt nap as long as good game titles keep releasing.


 
you have a good point there. we dont know how long the best company games are going to last.


----------



## DirtyD86

ill be gaming until quality products stop coming out, and at that point ill probably just go back to playing old favorites over and over


----------



## nikopolidis

I used to be a big gamer. Now I play less in terms of not having time for it. But I'm sure I won't give up gaming as I like it much and always waiting for new games releases. I think gaming is not germane to the age. Of course when you are young you play more. But it is a question of you free time but not age.


----------



## TheBOSS

Gaming is huge in my life at the moment, and has been for a long time. I'm fairly sure tho that even tho alot of us say that we will always be into gaming, many of us won't have as much time as we do when we are younger(as in now, for me (23) and alot of the younger guys). I think I will always have a certain interest in games, but I'm sure that when the family comes along, the gaming will become more like a hobby every now and then, rather than a way of life.


----------



## cole4eng

It's a favourite hobby of mine for sure, but life takes priority. By that I mean any commitments you have for yourself or to others is ALWAYS going to be more important than gaming. I'm DESPERATE to play..
- Scarface
- Hitman - Blood Money
- The Godfather..again
- God Of War 2

Amongst many others..

But I will only do so when I have the free time and when that free time is not better utilised elsewhere. I would love to design games for a living but due to my lack of knowledge on the different software languages and programs used for design, it's certainly a far reach, but who knows. I'm always one to cater to the imagination of children and adults alike but I'm a perfectionist and due to this deadlines are sometimes a difficult thing to meet.


----------



## Kill Bill

I'll always be one


----------



## Smashkirby

This is a really interesting thread...

I personally don't think I will ever stop gaming, especially because I'm heading for a career as a game designer. Most people quit on the career, but I'll keep going no matter what because I know it's the career that'll make me the happiest. So yeah...seeing as I'm still a teenager I'll be gaming for a LOOOOONG time.


----------



## GSAV55

Yeah,  I'll definitely game forever.  How could you not?  I might get tired of *a* game but not *games* as a whole


----------



## Justin

gaming is a hobby so i will always be a gamer. i stopped playing a few times before but i eventually missed it. 

_one reason why i stopped before was because my ps2 blew up. when i missed playing games, i bought this cheap pc i'm using now and is better than my ps2._


----------



## Blue

I personally do not play games very often anymore.  I used to play games every second that I had the chance.  Over the years I've found myself playing less and less.  I have actually taking the time to think about this topic many times over the past year or so.  I wondered if maybe games were becoming to cookie cutter and repetitive.  I now feel that maybe it is just something that I'm growing out of.

On the flip side.  You really start to miss something when you have no time for it.  My wife and I had twin baby girls on December the 26th of 07.  I no longer have time to play games period.  I hardly get the chance to get on my PC even.


----------



## Punk

I don't game anymore... probably an hour a month maximum...


----------



## Geoff

I sold my computer so now I'm using a $399 Acer laptop  

I'm hoping I'll quit gaming and get on to bigger and better things.


----------



## tlarkin

Just bought rainbow six vegas 2, and its pretty bad ass.  I got it for the xbox 360 as it feels and plays like a platform game to me.  I've never really thought of any of the Tom Clancy games as PC games, they all seem like platform games to me, so I buy them for whatever platform I have.

Other than that, I occasionally still play CSS, but only the gun game mod, regular play is boring and people are dumb online.  I am waiting for starcraft 2 and Fallout 3.  Not even excited about GTA 4, it just seems like yet another rehash of what I have already played a million times before.


I am definitely a casual gamer now, and would never pick up a MMO or anything that required me to put in hours/week to play it and keep up with everyone.

On the flip side, I think I may go out and buy a new shotgun here pretty soon, the Tactical 500 is way fun in RSV2, I can only imagine its 10 times more fun to shoot in real life.


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];928520 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping I'll quit gaming and get on to bigger and better things.



Boo! 



tlarkin said:


> Other than that, I occasionally still play CSS, but only the gun game mod



That's all I usually play as well.


----------



## Vizy

i play halo, combat evolved lol


----------



## jp198780

yea i would be getting out of this gaming stuff in a little bit


----------



## Irishwhistle

webbenji said:


> I don't game anymore... probably an hour a month maximum...



Good for you!  Same here.


----------



## Washrag

I plan on it.


----------



## speedyink

I'm saying No, I will grow out of it, as the process has already begun


----------



## tlarkin

speedyink said:


> I'm saying No, I will grow out of it, as the process has already begun



I got rainbow six vegas 2, and this kid I was playing on xbox live with, was like you only got 4 games?  He was browsing my catalog of games via my gamer profile on xbox live.  I laughed, and was like, yeah I am a casual gamer now.  

I am still into gaming, but half the games that come out are nothing new under the sun and the other half are crap or just not innovative or interesting enough to keep me playing.  I got to the very end of a lot of games in the past few years and never finished them because I just got really bored towards the end.


----------



## Ambushed

I am currently at the stage when I'm growing out of playing games and immaturity behavior due to myself starting my first semester at uni.


----------



## rts_conrad

I'll probably keep gaming for my whole life, but probably not as much as I do at the moment. But games are declining per year althought every once in a while a gaming publisher comes out with a new game and redifines it. I remember playing RA2 when I was about 7 and then I was in love with the C&C games. But gamers should make their own game, and to quote Jeremy from Pure Pwnage it'll be called, the only games on the shelf that doesn't lick my balls.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

tlarkin said:


> I got rainbow six vegas 2, and this kid I was playing on xbox live with, was like you only got 4 games?  He was browsing my catalog of games via my gamer profile on xbox live.  I laughed, and was like, yeah I am a casual gamer now.
> 
> I am still into gaming, but half the games that come out are nothing new under the sun and the other half are crap or just not innovative or interesting enough to keep me playing.  I got to the very end of a lot of games in the past few years and never finished them because I just got really bored towards the end.



Yo, add me on Xbox Live and we'll play some Vegas 2. My gamertag is m0nk3ys1ms.


----------



## tlarkin

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Yo, add me on Xbox Live and we'll play some Vegas 2. My gamertag is m0nk3ys1ms.



OK, will do, I am trying to max out my assault points now, which seem to be the hardest to get.  Though, I did notice that after the 2nd day the game was released there were already people running around max rank and maxed out on their ACES....Hmm, I think there is an exploit to max all your ranks out.  However, I'd rather just earn it, makes it more fun that way.

I've beat the game on relaistic already, and am really wanting them to add in the 6 player option.  Doing, 6 player co-op would rock.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

tlarkin said:


> OK, will do, I am trying to max out my assault points now, which seem to be the hardest to get.  Though, I did notice that after the 2nd day the game was released there were already people running around max rank and maxed out on their ACES....Hmm, I think there is an exploit to max all your ranks out.  However, I'd rather just earn it, makes it more fun that way.
> 
> I've beat the game on relaistic already, and am really wanting them to add in the 6 player option.  Doing, 6 player co-op would rock.



Yea, a lot of people are just boosting their ranks, but I'm proud to be doing it slowly, but legit. Microsoft is going to start erasing peoples gamerscores who cheat to 0, and not let them earn any of their previous achievements back. They're also going to put that they're a cheater on their gamercards, lol. I'm level 20 marksman, level 19 CQB, and like level 14 assault. I beat the campaign on realistic too.


----------



## wellhellothere

As long as the games keep coming! I thought it would never get better than Medal Of Honor Allied Assault in 2002, and look at things now!


----------



## N3crosis

Well, once I get my gaming rig in December (such a long way away  ) then I will be a heavier gamer, but as of now I usually play games a lot. I will always be one. Salute fellow gamers!


----------



## Tuffie

I know I will be gaming till I am dead.

Tuffie.


----------



## MagnumC

Ones a gamer, always a gamer. It's not just in the blood, it's in the genes.


----------



## ellanky

I guess it depends, if I have spare time or nothing to do, sure.. i'll play or if a good game comes out


----------



## Sir Travis D

I would vote it there was an option for something like "maybe, maybe not depending on how my life goes". I like to play games, but I don't want to as a profession.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Sir Travis D said:


> I would vote it there was an option for something like "maybe, maybe not depending on how my life goes". I like to play games, but I don't want to as a profession.



How could you not want to be pro? Think about it, you make money playing games, sitting on your ass 18-hours a day,lol! It would be AWESOME!


----------



## CPTMuller

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> How could you not want to be pro? Think about it, you make money playing games, sitting on your ass 18-hours a day,lol! It would be AWESOME!



heh-only if you have some pretty rocking sponsors....
Personally I think I will always game, but the levels of gameplay will drop off.... Summers (highschool currently starting college next semester ) I play a TON of video games, host and attend lan parties get re-addicted to WOW 'n all that good stuff. When it really gets rough at school thoughone week ill play like 2 minutes on a flash game and the next like 20 hours of COD4... I dunno though I finally kicked my WoW addiction  so hopefully I can remain my commitment to gaming with some real games!


----------



## GSAV55

How do you actually go pro as a gamer?
________
bald pussy Cam


----------



## CPTMuller

There are a number of ways depending on the game. In something like CS 1.6, you have to make a name for yourself in the Cal Leagues... For something like WoW you have to make a name for yourself  on BG9, or the Tourney realm... There are some lan centers that sponsor teams (Howies Game Shack for example).


----------



## Interested

whoa. to all of the people older than 30 still playing video games, WHAT ARE YOU THINKING?????!!??!?!?!? 

Games = For Kids. 

ok, i understand if your a teenager or in ur 20's, but come on, why would you play games at 50? do you have no life? 

anyway, i probably wont be a gamer for ever, probably until i am in college, i think in college it's time to stop.


----------



## mep916

Games aren't only for kids. GTA 4 is a great example. That game definitely isn't for kids...even though I know kids are playing the game.


----------



## JlCollins005

"whoa. to all of the people older than 30 still playing video games, WHAT ARE YOU THINKING?????!!??!?!?!?

Games = For Kids.

ok, i understand if your a teenager or in ur 20's, but come on, why would you play games at 50? do you have no life?"

Interested how do u get off saying that.. Games arent for ne specific age.. and i myself have many uncles that do even my grandpa plays pc games.  ur only 13 but once u get up in age as my GPa tells me u tend to have more free time on ur hands, and u cant do stuff that u could when u were younger.. but i have like 4 uncles that play CSS and one that plays halo 3, shoot even my buddies dad joins us on halo 3 sometimes..


----------



## CPTMuller

Thats pretty neat, none of my older relatives game (the oldest being like 27ish).


----------



## mep916

Yeah, my dad is 61 and he still plays Gamecube and N64 games.


----------



## tlarkin

Got GTA4.  Played it for like 4 hours the first day and now maybe I play it an hour or two per a session because it feels real repetitive just like GTA1 back in the day but in 3D with an upgraded engine.  

I guess I am just way less impressed with games today.


----------



## wilkila

ComputerGuru64x2 said:


> I'll grow out of gaming, Just like my dad and everyone before him lol... I probably will mature so I will find something else more satisfying.



i agree 
i love gaming more than anybody but its just not the same 
ppl may say they are always going to be gemers but we all used to say that girls were juky and know we want them 
so no matter wat u say ur opinions and hobbies are going to change


----------



## Steelshivan

I used to be a big gamer, now I don't game at all really.  I have no consoles of my own and only occasionally play xbox 360 at friend's places.  I am 26 now and my lack of gaming has nothing to do with any outside influences like work, women, friends, etc.  Only from lack of interest.  Sure, games can be fun...but they just don't seem that great anymore.

For anyone where this applies: this "phenomenon" is very similar to when you turn 21 and can drink legally.  At first you are a crazy bastard, partying it up.  As time goes by though, it becomes not nearly as much fun as it once was.  I still drink and party, but not near as much as I used to.  Then again, I was fairly notorious for being able to consume way too much alcohol in short amounts of time.  Lol I passed out before parties were even halfway over countless times.


----------

